# American Idol - Season 11



## gmcunni (Mar 28, 2012)

not a big fan of anyone yet but there is some good talent this season.

like Hollie Cavanagh and Jessica Sanchez.  


somebody is singing Led Zep tonight.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 28, 2012)

I have heard and seen nothing at all about idol this season.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 28, 2012)

Man card: REVOKED!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah well ---------------give a listen 

 last nites performance was simply OUTSTANDING  especially that 28 yr old music teacher  she outdid Robert Plant !!  Frankly most of this yrs crop would outpace the so called talent that is out there professionally right NOW 

 This talent pool is DEEP this yr  !!and frankly every single performance last nite was the BEST i've seen in yrs and i've been a musician for over 50 yrs . There are several that are READY right now and uniquely gifted .


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> especially that 28 yr old music teacher  she outdid Robert Plant !!



that was pretty darn good.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 29, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yeah well ---------------give a listen
> 
> last nites performance was simply OUTSTANDING  especially that 28 yr old music teacher  she outdid Robert Plant !!  Frankly most of this yrs crop would outpace the so called talent that is out there professionally right NOW
> 
> This talent pool is DEEP this yr  !!and frankly every single performance last nite was the BEST i've seen in yrs and i've been a musician for over 50 yrs . There are several that are READY right now and uniquely gifted .




I wasn't impressed, she had the voice, for me, the delivery just wasn't there. However, I'd like to hear her or even more so, Skylar, tackle a Janis Joplin song. Any time I hear either of them, Joplin is the first thing I think of.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 29, 2012)

andyzee said:


> I wasn't impressed, she had the voice, for me, the delivery just wasn't there. However, I'd like to hear her or even more so, Skylar, tackle a Janis Joplin song. Any time I hear either of them, Joplin is the first thing I think of.



 Elise hit the notes !!!!!!!! on a damn near impossible to clone vocal . Skylar brings a  consistantly vibrant energy to the PERFORMANCE aspects of musicianship and has "pop"  ( can work the audience) !

 Phillip IMO  is gonna be huge-- very unique style and his own artist  SO FREAKIN DIFFERANT  -- ain't trying to b like anybody -- KNOW's who he is !! !


 The 2 young girls  also deliver . The 2 gospel guys are good too may sell well in that market .

The 2 with the least IMHO are Deandre and Heejun -- 

But as far as  last nite's performance  i think EACH was in THEIR sweet spot . 

I think it's time for DeAndre to leave, soon followed by Heejun


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2012)

andyzee said:


> I wasn't impressed, she had the voice, for me, the delivery just wasn't there.



here is her performance -


i agree in that her stage presence wasn't great, but i think the camera work in the beginning (all the zooming and camera changes) didn't help.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 29, 2012)

Agree with Warp - DEEP talent this year, best ever I think.  Be hard to choose who should go home, but I think it's the Cavanaugh girl (irish one)...she is awesome but probably the weakest.  Not a fan of the guy with the dreads/curls, but he did nail that song.

I <3 Phil Phillips, that guy is awesome and so freaking adorable and down to earth.  Colton surprised me too.  Half asleep by the time Elise came on though, will rewatch...just remember the end where she nailed it.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 29, 2012)

America got it almost right - Curley headed Deandre should have gone  b4 Heejun ---but Heejun was a close second . He closed the show in style though -- props to him .


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> America got it almost right - Curley headed Deandre should have gone  b4 Heejun ---but Heejun was a close second . He closed the show in style though -- props to him .



agreed


----------



## andyzee (Mar 30, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Elise hit the notes !!!!!!!! on a damn near impossible to clone vocal . Skylar brings a  consistantly vibrant energy to the PERFORMANCE aspects of musicianship and has "pop"  ( can work the audience) !
> 
> Phillip IMO  is gonna be huge-- very unique style and his own artist  SO FREAKIN DIFFERANT  -- ain't trying to b like anybody -- KNOW's who he is !! !
> 
> ...



I'm surprised Deandre even made the top 10 much less the top ten. I just find him annoying.


----------



## jlboyell (Mar 30, 2012)

whats funny is that robert plant looked and acted like the 28 yr old school teacher when he could actually sing


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 30, 2012)

andyzee said:


> I'm surprised Deandre even made the top 10 much less the top ten. I just find him annoying.



I totally agree -- somehow that falsetto is over-used and to me is like nails on a chalkboard . I think that guy singers should have reached puberty 



And yeah  i also agree that Elise channelled Robert Plant -


----------



## andyzee (Mar 30, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> I totally agree -- somehow that falsetto is over-used and to me is like nails on a chalkboard . I think that guy singers should have reached puberty
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah  i also agree that Elise channelled Robert Plant -



Meant top 24 much less top 10


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 5, 2012)

Not really certain this week But I'm betting     the  little blonde goes  home, others in  bottom 3  DeAndre and maybe Elise (hope not)


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 5, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Not really certain this week But I'm betting     the  little blonde goes  home, others in  bottom 3  DeAndre and maybe Elise (hope not)



Agree about the blonde girl, others I"m not sure.  Last night reminded me how much 80s music sucked lol.  

The judges seem to go overboard on their praise of the duets.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 5, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Not really certain this week But I'm betting     the  little blonde goes  home, others in  bottom 3  DeAndre and maybe Elise (hope not)



i'd have to agree but hope it is deandre to go home rather than hollie.



SkiFanE said:


> Last night reminded me how much 80s music sucked lol.


i was hoping for some awesome rock and was very disappointed with the songs chosen.




SkiFanE said:


> The judges seem to go overboard on their praise of the duets.



starting to get sick of the judges.  for 1 person they say "don't worry about the song, just sing whatever it is GREAT" and the next person they say they picked the wrong song.  which is it? song choice matters or doesn't?


my 18yo son walked in during the show and the camera cut to Tyler. My son's words "I like Aerosmith but that guy is creepy"


----------



## Nick (Apr 5, 2012)

I actually didn't watch any American Idol this year.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 5, 2012)

Nick said:


> I actually didn't watch any American Idol this year.



You must watch The Voice then!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 5, 2012)

I agree guys for the MOST part the song selection of that decade sux bigtime, Gary i agree  about the damn judges being schitzoid in their analysis   . 

Yo Dawg , Ryan --Does ANY of them have anything to really say ??Mostly just filled to hear their own voices - C'mon guys .


----------



## andyzee (Apr 5, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> I agree guys for the MOST part the song selection of that decade sux bigtime, Gary i agree  about the damn judges being schitzoid in their analysis   .
> 
> Yo Dawg , Ryan --Does ANY of them have anything to really say ??Mostly just filled to hear their own voices - C'mon guys .



Warp, you sound just a bit pitchy.


----------



## Nick (Apr 5, 2012)

It was 'aight


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 5, 2012)

Yo Dawgs '  America GOT it Right  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 5, 2012)

i thought jlo and randy were going to save him, glad it didn't go that way.


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 6, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yo Dawgs '  America GOT it Right  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Results...missed it.  Who got booted?


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 6, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> Results...missed it.  Who got booted?



deandre


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 6, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> deandre



Thanks, was gonna happen sooner or later, won't miss him or his hair lol.


----------



## bigbog (Apr 6, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> .....nails on a chalkboard ....



Maybe throwing that in, as intensity rose, would've helped..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 12, 2012)

Pretty good show last nite , all performances were good a few were really strong . Picking bottom 3 is NOW simply popularity as the talent is decent finally . I'm betting Hollie the little blond goes , but dayum what was PhilPhil thinking last nite with THAT song ?? 

He'll survive BUT MAY be in bottom 3 bcuz of that boring AZZ song


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 12, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Pretty good show last nite , all performances were good a few were really strong . Picking bottom 3 is NOW simply popularity as the talent is decent finally . I'm betting Hollie the little blond goes , but dayum what was PhilPhil thinking last nite with THAT song ??
> 
> He'll survive BUT MAY be in bottom 3 bcuz of that boring AZZ song



Great group this time around.  Because my 6yo son decided to go hide very well in his closet, then fall asleep...so we couldn't find him and had no idea where he was...so called 911 and had the cops over just as we find him snoozing...I missed a few performances lol (took an hour to get my heart rate back to normal range, it was an awful thing to go through!).  

Phil was so so, but I think he'll get the votes anyway.  I'm guess Hollie goes home, just don't think she AI material (from a confidence, thick skin perspective, even though she has a great voice).


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 12, 2012)

agree with you guys. i think Holly was weakest last night, tho i do like her.  it is the kiss of death when the judges only positive comment is "you look great tonight".

haven't been a phil fan at all this year buy my wife assures me he'll go far with the cougar votes.

jessica aka bb chez is starting to bug me.  i think she's a high maintenance princess with a big ego.  she can sing tho.

what really bothers me this year is what the producers are doing. seems like they are showcasing the performance more than the singers.  what i mean is how they are adding stuff and doing crazy camera cuts and effects.   last night it was most noticeable (for me) on Josh's performance. a hot gogo dancer in the back, camera shots of  group of horn players, camera effects in sync with the music, cutting to new camera angle every 3 seconds.    i realize the show is a vehicle for FOX to make $$ rather than a "talent discovery" show but i'm put off by it all.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 12, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> Because my 6yo son decided to go hide very well in his closet, then fall asleep...so we couldn't find him and had no idea where he was...so called 911 and had the cops over just as we find him snoozing.



glad it turned out OK. was once seconds from calling 911 when our son was about the same age and decided to sleep under the dining room table rather than his bed.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 12, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> agree with you guys. i think Holly was weakest last night, tho i do like her.  it is the kiss of death when the judges only positive comment is "you look great tonight".



Yep, my comment exactly about the you look great part. Holly's history. She's good, but the others are better. Perfect is a very emotional song, she sang it good, but with no emotion whatsoever.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 12, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> Great group this time around.  Because my 6yo son decided to go hide very well in his closet, then fall asleep...so we couldn't find him and had no idea where he was...so called 911 and had the cops over just as we find him snoozing...I missed a few performances lol (took an hour to get my heart rate back to normal range, it was an awful thing to go through!).
> 
> Phil was so so, but I think he'll get the votes anyway.  I'm guess Hollie goes home, just don't think she AI material (from a confidence, thick skin perspective, even though she has a great voice).



WOW !!  sure glad your son was OK , dayum i can only  imagine what u must have been going through! 

Now you have some great grist for future story telling when you are a grandmother and can BUST on him and how you reacted and missed some great AI performances because he decided to play Hide n' Seek  without your knowledge  -- hehehehehehe

Being a grandparent is Awesome =  especially when it comes to PAYBACK -- Roflmao


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 12, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> agree with you guys. i think Holly was weakest last night, tho i do like her.  it is the kiss of death when the judges only positive comment is "you look great tonight".
> 
> haven't been a phil fan at all this year buy my wife assures me he'll go far with the cougar votes.
> 
> ...



Think you are Spot on on most of this !!

Jessica has talent BUT i totally agree about High Maintenance and also probably high Compulsion bordering on perfectionism in terms of the craft . Her drive while commendable to a degree gave me the impression that it is rather emotionally austere and limits her ability to seriously RELATE  to her peer group -- I may be nutz here but she was  seemingly awkward last nite in relating to her partners in the 'informal" stuff before the performance - maybe i'm off the wall on this BUT sure seemed so to me .

I do like Phil he is so off the wall and differant . Also liike Elise and for the first time i THINK joshua  slayed that Bruno Mars giglast nite . Was n't really a fan b4 but now he has shown me something


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 12, 2012)

Forgot -- But although NOT a CW fan - I think Skylar Laine will be a star in that genre . The kid has got the goods AND a huge amount of stage moxie .


----------



## Puck it (Apr 12, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Forgot -- But although NOT a CW fan - I think Skylar Laine will be a star in that genre . The kid has got the goods AND a huge amount of stage moxie .


 

A redneck and does not like CW.  You are not from the BURG.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 12, 2012)

Puck it said:


> A redneck and does not like CW.  You are not from the BURG.



Roflmao !!!!!!!!!! Well played Puck but ask Campy -----i'm a Metal guy------------love playin my guitars w/ amps and trick boxes  at max vol . Ya know Jimmy , Slash , and a few others . BTW like Campy  i am originally from CNY  baby !


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 12, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Think you are Spot on on most of this !!
> 
> Jessica has talent BUT i totally agree about High Maintenance and also probably high Compulsion bordering on perfectionism in terms of the craft . Her drive while commendable to a degree gave me the impression that it is rather emotionally austere and limits her ability to seriously RELATE  to her peer group -- I may be nutz here but she was  seemingly awkward last nite in relating to her partners in the 'informal" stuff before the performance - maybe i'm off the wall on this BUT sure seemed so to me .
> 
> I do like Phil he is so off the wall and differant . Also liike Elise and for the first time i THINK joshua  slayed that Bruno Mars giglast nite . Was n't really a fan b4 but now he has shown me something



Yes..it was right before the Bruno Mars that the crisis began...have to youtube that one.  

My mother had actually left our house about 15mins before we noticed our son gone...so I had to call her to be sure he wasn't hiding in her car or something lol...I'm all flustered and stuff and she's like "oh..he'll turn up"?!  WTF..hasn't she seen Dateline, 20/20....these things can turn out BAD!  Grandparents...geez  :roll:.  And at dinner we were talking about how fearful it is to have kids nowadays..when my sis was 21 she took a solo cross country driving trip (mid/late 70s) and it was just accepted that she'd send a postcard every now and then..maybe a pay phone call if she called collect or had some $.  Then one day she just shows up at home unannounced.  Imagine that happening now?!  "Be sure to update facebook, keep your cell phone charged so I know where you are..yadda yadda".  Time have changed, the things that went through my mind in that 10 mins of fright were all induced by the TV news!!!!!


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 12, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Forgot -- But although NOT a CW fan - I think Skylar Laine will be a star in that genre . The kid has got the goods AND a huge amount of stage moxie .



Yeah..but I sheepishly admit I don't like looking at Skylar...


----------



## Puck it (Apr 12, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Roflmao !!!!!!!!!! Well played Puck but ask Campy -----i'm a Metal guy------------love playin my guitars w/ amps and trick boxes  at max vol . Ya know Jimmy , Slash , and a few others . BTW like Campy  i am originally from CNY  baby !



One of those CNY'ers!


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 12, 2012)

that was interesting


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 12, 2012)

Holy Backlash vote Batman -- Looks like a Vote for the worst campaign has been started to counter the yea - saying judges and Jimmy . 

prediction : Next week  TWO go HOME the save is gone !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 57stevey (Apr 13, 2012)

I call shenanigans, and I'm normally far from a conspiracy guy. Oh, and the save will definitely stand since they lost a week when Jermaine was excused.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 13, 2012)

SUV Steve said:


> I call shenanigans, and I'm normally far from a conspiracy guy. Oh, and the save will definitely stand since they lost a week when Jermaine was excused.



Phillip was the "vote for the worst" candidate, i have no idea why hollie was not in bottom 3.  she's not that distinct that she'd have some niche audience voting for her.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 13, 2012)

IMHO ---Hollie was a Backlash vote to counteract the judges continuing  unbridled criticism and shilling Jessica Sanchez !


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 13, 2012)

This show Jumped the Shark a few years ago.  Does anyone still care about American Idol?


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 13, 2012)

WWF-VT said:


> This show Jumped the Shark a few years ago.  Does anyone still care about American Idol?


No i tried watching it few years ago but that was mainly because pretty girls at worked liked the show and gave something to talk about other then skiing.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 13, 2012)

WWF-VT said:


> This show Jumped the Shark a few years ago.  Does anyone still care about American Idol?



Not true at all check the TV ratings this WEEK  for the day and time slot Thursday and you'll see IDOL has a HUGE  rATING ----------- #1  market share of the 18-49 age bracket


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 13, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> #1  market share of the 18-49 age bracket



i'm almost out of that demographic :-?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 13, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i'm almost out of that demographic :-?



Geez u want sympathy from ME ???   

hell i'm 19 yrs  soon to be 20 yrs beyond that BIOLOGICALLY,   but attitudinally i'm still about 15  heheheheehe


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 19, 2012)

H'mm interesting performances last nite . I think Colton slipped up especially with the second song  BUT the litlle teeny boppers and preteens will probably keep him in .

So now it comes down to popularity --------------------buh bye Elise  ( dammit the girl CAN sing ) 

Interesting reactions by the Judges -- they were quick to "praise "  wink wink Holly probably so there would Be NO NEGATIVE vote against their pre- ordained favorite Be Be Chez -- oops that B Jessica  

So we'll see ------- frankly they are all good at this point  and many will have a fine career-- notably Phil/Phil, Skylar ( BOTH of whom have real stage presence and Energy)  The otheres are good singers  but need to ramp up some excitement


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 19, 2012)

i was not overly impressed last night, though it could be said i wasn't watching intently.

i did think Hollie's opening number was very good. recall liking Elise's first song and Colton being a bit of a snooze.  

in general the whole 2nd half of the show didn't hold my interest.

in general i'm growing tired of the artists coming out week after week and sounding like they did the week before.  i like in years past where the producers/judges pushed the contestants to NOT be a 1 trick pony but rather show their ability to perform different styles. However,  Scotty won it all last year doing that and Skylar is following in his foot steps - all country all the time - and the judges are encouraging it.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 19, 2012)

I here ya --

 u have to believe the BEST advice is to be true to Who you are as an artist/performer and Smile a lot but don't overly concern yourself with the Judges - They have proven to be both fickle and often wrong  PP and Skylar are sticking to what they have bcuz it WILL be 'commercial" after this is all over .

Whether they "WIN" this Game is inconsequential --What counts is that they stick around get more exposure and push the buttons of their TARGET market


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 20, 2012)

Well THAT was interesting ! a slight curve ball given the typical  voter demographic


----------



## Puck it (Apr 20, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Well THAT was interesting ! a slight curve ball given the typical voter demographic


 
He blew it himself and said it.  He sucked.  I think Holly is a very good singer but no stage presence like Skylar. 

Jessica and Joh have to go next.  Nails on a blackboard for me when I hear both especially Josh.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah Puck  i agree Josh has a tendency to OVERSING a song and his "runs"  are more gutteral than i care for . His gospel roots are deep and that will appeal to many but it gonna be damn tough to beat  to well know   WGWG syndrome on AI  ( White Guy with Guitar ). That and JLo gushing and gettin her panties all in a knot  and her damn 'goosies" over Phil Phil and with Colton now  gone 

my prediction  Phil Phil is also the clear choice on the female bopper market segment Skylar brings heat to the stage and has the chops and the stage presence and a HUGE  crossover  country /southern rock market segment going for her . So i 'm thinking it comes down to them and or  maybe Jessica but her demographic doesn't seem to have the voting strength . 

By now i'm asuming if no one screws up voice wise this is how it'll play out my $$ on PP or Skylar


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 25, 2012)

again turned off with the over the top productions. 

judges are obviously playing favorites.

tyler to singer 1 - you have to pick songs people know at this point in the competition, don't go with songs people can sing along with

tyler to singer 2 - it was great how you took a song nobody knows and ran with it.

rooting for hollie and elise but doubt either will win.

i don't care for Phil's singing but am getting a kick out of how he seems to purposefully do everything they tell him not to.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 26, 2012)

Tonites Bottom 3 :  
Phillip - POOR song choice almost Painful to listen to ., 

Elise --  same reason on 2 nd song 

-- I really like them both but c'mon dudes   U gotta get with the program at this stage of THE GAME.

and # 3 Jessica  she couldn't do a Freddy Mercury song IF he POSSESSED her - sorry but that was ghastly

Skylar was smokin last nite  and even tho i still think he has an overcompensation on "screaming n' screeching" Joshua dis ok  and Lil Holly was   "in the pocket" on her vocals .

Fans revenge comes home to roost tonite :  Buh Bye  Jessica  if not her then Elise  because she's "da ole Lady"


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 26, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Tonites Bottom 3 :
> Phillip - POOR song choice almost Painful to listen to .,
> 
> Elise --  same reason on 2 nd song
> ...



i don't see Jessica going home tonight.  she's obviously a judge (producer) favorite and did you catch how they played on our emotions with the whole "my dad is in the army. he was in the gulf and he's being redeployed to singapore, he'll be here tomorrow (thurs) night and i'll get to see him . . blah blah blah i dedicate my 2nd song to him yada yada yada"  how can she go home after that?  and yes, it hit me emotionally, as they wanted it to.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 26, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i don't see Jessica going home tonight.  she's obviously a judge (producer) favorite and did you catch how they played on our emotions with the whole "my dad is in the army. he was in the gulf and he's being redeployed to singapore, he'll be here tomorrow (thurs) night and i'll get to see him . . blah blah blah i dedicate my 2nd song to him yada yada yada"  how can she go home after that?  and yes, it hit me emotionally, as they wanted it to.



I guess i NOT only SAW that BUT frankly was TURNED off by the obvious  HOMERISM of the insiders . We'll see if she EXPANDS her voter demographic now that its getting down to crunch time and her obvious lack of charisma/ stage presence  is more exposed. She is a good "studio only " voice - performance , excitement  . , NOT so  much .

She has potential that is huge BUT needs to develop these sides if she ever is to fill arenas


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 26, 2012)

my wife sent me this from the "vote for the worst" website




> Phillip Phillips made us proud - when everyone else was putting us to sleep, Phillip sang "Fat Bottomed Girls" to make VFTW happy. Then he mocked all of the other contestants in his confessionals. Then he shrugged off all of the Dave Matthews Band comparisons by singing Dave Matthews Band. We love this guy, it's like he's giving a giant middle finger to everyone every week because he feels like it. You think I sound like Dave Matthews? Fuck off, I can sing what I want. I can't wear gray? Gray every week, bitches.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 26, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> my wife sent me this from the "vote for the worst" website



the Dude Abides !! and  dances to His Own drumbeat -- good on him ------------- PP is an American Original
the anti-idol


----------



## andyzee (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm convinced, Holly's going to take it all and as a result this will be the last season I watch.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 27, 2012)

No surprise last nite - i liked Elise and as a rocker she was "in the pocket"  but frankly i think her age was a liability in THIS show. 

WGWG will win THIS -- i'm damn near certain -- especially after he was NOT in the bottom 3 last nite which coincides with VFTW  's push.


----------



## gmcunni (May 3, 2012)

i think it is a popularity contest at this point.

nice to see the judges finally give Hollie some props but the whole "for the record we love you.. . ." crap Randy was spewing was obviously in response to being criticized for  showing favoritism to other contestants on previous episodes.

Jessica continues to drop in my opinion, less due to her singing (tho it seems like we're seeing her limits on certain types of songs) more to do with her diva-like presence.  


tough call on who's in the bottom 3 at this point - i'll say Jessica, Phil and Hollie tonight on the show.  my personal bottom 3 is Jessica, Josh and Skylar.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 3, 2012)

Yep it now all about voter demographics . Anybody's game - Inot a big fan of Jessica or josh but he was on his game last nite , her second song was very good . 

WTF was Phil Phil doing last nite trying to blow it ?????  His version of the Box tops "the letter" was gawd awful and his second effort was mediocre at best--  starting to look like a one trick pony @ the WRONG time .


----------



## gmcunni (May 3, 2012)

Phil is the american idol's Honey Badger, he don't give a shit


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 3, 2012)

Roflmao----------------- G  !!!!!!!!! 

Dude is chill


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 3, 2012)

Damn  - sorry to see her go -- great energy -- she's going to do VERY well in the industry 

The Honey Badger and VFTW  FTW -- who knew  ???


----------



## gmcunni (May 3, 2012)

wife and i both shocked. figured she had the redneck...um..  err, country vote all sewn up and was a lock for the finals.

happy to see hollie safe tho, the votes i sent her way last night must have helped.


----------



## andyzee (May 3, 2012)

They're all good now, judges got that right. I wasn't crazy about Holly, but she killed it last night.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 4, 2012)

Country vote fizzled  which is surprising or there just MAY be a voting backlash since last yrs final had 2 country artists and that was underwhelming


----------



## gmcunni (May 10, 2012)

sad to say it but i think Hollie goes home tonight.  

when she sang the duet with Jessica it was pretty obvious who had the best singing voice.


----------



## Puck it (May 10, 2012)

Cant stand Jessica! This show sucks now.


----------



## andyzee (May 10, 2012)

He probably won't win, but Philip is the true artist this year.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 11, 2012)

I watched it -- meh -------- but have little interest in the outcome now --

None of them BRING it >


----------



## SkiFanE (May 11, 2012)

What happened?  Missed it...too lazy to google haha.


----------



## gmcunni (May 11, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> What happened?  Missed it...too lazy to google haha.



philip and hollie in bottom 2, hollie went home.


----------



## gmcunni (May 17, 2012)

Jessica goes home tonight.   judges sabotaged her with their pick for her song (not that i'm complaining).


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 17, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> Jessica goes home tonight.   judges sabotaged her with their pick for her song (not that i'm complaining).



True and i think her fan base demographic is NOT what  Joshua or PP 's is . She is too canned for me and the fact that her  stage performance aspects are not stimulating may also hurt her -- we'll see


----------



## andyzee (May 17, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> True and i think her fan base demographic is NOT what  Joshua or PP 's is . She is too canned for me and the fact that her  stage performance aspects are not stimulating may also hurt her -- we'll see




Anything can happen, and it has in the past, but I think Philip has it.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 17, 2012)

andyzee said:


> Anything can happen, and it has in the past, but I think Philip has it.



so do I  UNLESS he really screws up


----------



## andyzee (May 17, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> so do I  UNLESS he really screws up



Haven't seen him do it yet..


----------



## gmcunni (May 17, 2012)

eh.  i'd have sent her home.

hoping PP pulls it out next week.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 17, 2012)

Phil will win -- he'll pick up lots of Joshua's votes -- 'nother Southern Boy !!  and that coupled with the tweeny girl vote should seal the deal


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 22, 2012)

Phillip FTW with the last song !


----------



## gmcunni (May 22, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Phillip FTW with the last song !



agreed, he put it away with song 3.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 22, 2012)

Did not realize it BUT PP has to undergo emergency surgery right after the finale . He was told by his physicians that he can no longer out it off .

 He;s had 5 kidney stones since late fall and is serious difficulty . No wonder he was not in any  Ford commercials nor has his color looked good the last several weeks .


----------



## andyzee (May 22, 2012)

Regardless of who wins, I know one thing, I have to go to work the next day.


----------



## skiahman (May 23, 2012)

I've never had any desire to download any Idol songs from Itunes and the single that the winner releases has always been some lame song but last night was all different. Phillips killed it with that 3rd song. Good tune!


----------



## andyzee (May 23, 2012)

From American Idols page with regards to Philips last song: "Phillip Phillips performs his potential coronation song "Home" at the Season 11 finale" . Good move, he saved the very best for very last, it should stick in the voters minds.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 23, 2012)

skiahman said:


> I've never had any desire to download any Idol songs from Itunes and the single that the winner releases has always been some lame song but last night was all different. Phillips killed it with that 3rd song. Good tune!



+1  dude is original -- hope he gets that surgery done tomorrow !!!


----------



## SkiFanE (May 23, 2012)

So AI is on WEDs and THU all effing year... EXCEPT for finals!?!?

I missed it, had no idea it was even on last night.  Finally able to watch PP's youtube vids from last night...niiiiiice...  Love the guy.  Didn't see Jessica's, but who cares haha.

Good CCR stuff with Fogarty just now.  Now it's Josh screeching a song with someone...hand me some Advil ugh.


----------



## Puck it (May 23, 2012)

What is with all the fat chicks in tight costumes?


----------



## SkiFanE (May 23, 2012)

Puck it said:


> What is with all the fat chicks in tight costumes?



OMG...Chakha Khan (sp?).  Just no words to describe that outfit...


----------



## andyzee (May 23, 2012)

Puck it said:


> What is with all the fat chicks in tight costumes?



My wife and I have been saying the same thing


----------



## Puck it (May 23, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> OMG...Chakha Khan (sp?).  Just no words to describe that outfit...



Fantastia was way worse


----------



## Puck it (May 23, 2012)

John Fogerty has had no platistic surgery either!


----------



## gmcunni (May 23, 2012)

this show is dragging..... who were those people who got engaged?


----------



## Puck it (May 23, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> this show is dragging..... who were those people who got engaged?



No f'ing clue. Beuller. Beuller.


----------



## SkiFanE (May 23, 2012)

PP FTW!!!!!

Although that Jess and Jennifer holiday song blew the roof off -wow


----------



## andyzee (May 23, 2012)

I gotta go to work tomorrow.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 23, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> this show is dragging..... who were those people who got engaged?



 Dianna DeGarmo Former #2 and another top 10 finisher  Ace Young .

 After Idol they BOTH Worked the hit  Broadway production of " Rock of Ages" for several seasons


----------



## ScottySkis (May 24, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Dianna DeGarmo Former #2 and another top 10 finisher  Ace Young .
> 
> After Idol they BOTH Worked the hit  Broadway production of " Rock of Ages" for several seasons



I hear from several trusted people that is a must see show.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 24, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I hear from several trusted people that is a must see show.[/QUOTE
> 
> I will see it this summer when  the flick comes out


----------

